# When I renew?



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Do I get the pen and notebook I didn't receive last year :?: :?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

mac's TT said:


> Do I get the pen and notebook I didn't receive last year :?: :?


The renewal pack is different to the membership pack (different goodies), but just for you we'll add it to the renewal pack too


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Thanks, consider me paid up till 2008


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

My pen didnt work


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Now renewed. Keep up the good work


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Godzilla said:


> My pen didnt work


Come and get a new one from the TTOC shop on the day


----------

